

GHost: Flash-Based Operating System - tx
http://www.g.ho.st

======
wmf
I'm still trying to figure out what problem Webtops solve.

~~~
derefr
Portable functionality on limited systems, where the limitation is not
technical, but policy-based (i.e. display systems that you can't break out of
the web-browser on.) Not the most righteous cause, but a cause nonetheless.

------
axod
Jesus that was painfully slow. I think it maxed out my 8Mb connection as
well...

It did look slick though.

------
noonespecial
Every couple of months one of these wanders along by. They are looking slicker
these days but they all have the same problem:

They are just OS mock-ups that don't do anything running in a browser.

When I can upload a vmware image and then run it _quickly_ in a browser from
anywhere, then we might have something, but until then, toy versions of real
apps running in fake desktops are cool, very technical, and very impressive,
but not _useful_.

I can almost feel the vibe of something like this coming from amazon EC2
eventually. Something with EC2, nomachine, persistent storage, vnc... its
_almost_ all there. Sounds like a ycombinator startup to me.

------
tokipin
it doesnt even have a web browser

------
jetako
Why oh why?

